# Trek Zx Aluminum



## masaemon (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm a 6'4 290 pound rider. I have come down from 350 lbs since last summer and am still losing pounds. I have a TREK 6500 zx aluminum frame, which i have totally upgraded. What I want to know is, if the zx aluminum is as resistant as todays sl, slr and zr9000 used today ( my frame i sabout 7 or 8 years old. I do xc and sometimes take small drops 2 maybe 3 feet..... Am I pushing the frame's limits????

THX IN ADVANCE


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd say yes, you're pushing it, but don't sweat it. TREK has an excellent warrnaty program.


----------



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

I've just broken my 2nd Trek 4500 frame. It's made from Alpha Aluminum. I'm also at 300lbs. So if you've not broken that frame yet. Why worry. They have a lifetime warranty on the frames.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Yeah you're pushing it....*



masaemon said:


> I'm a 6'4 290 pound rider. I have come down from 350 lbs since last summer and am still losing pounds. I have a TREK 6500 zx aluminum frame, which i have totally upgraded. What I want to know is, if the zx aluminum is as resistant as todays sl, slr and zr9000 used today ( my frame i sabout 7 or 8 years old. I do xc and sometimes take small drops 2 maybe 3 feet..... Am I pushing the frame's limits????
> 
> THX IN ADVANCE


But what the heck! Like the others said it does have a lifetime warranty and Trek is pretty good about it. 2 to 3 foot drops with a 290 pounder on it is pushing it though. If you want the bike to last a while longer I'd say start riding AROUND the drops.

As for your question, Trek ZX aluminum is 6061 T6 alloy. It is quite strong and durable. The SL and SLR are also 6000 series alloys. The ZR9000 is also a 6000 series with Zirconium "a hardening agent" according to Trek, that supposedly makes the frame stiffer. The ZX, SL, SLR, and ZX 9000 frames all use butted tubes and make for some pretty nice frames.

Good Dirt


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*If it looks like a crack... Its a crack*



Squash said:


> But what the heck! Like the others said it does have a lifetime warranty and Trek is pretty good about it. 2 to 3 foot drops with a 290 pounder on it is pushing it though. If you want the bike to last a while longer I'd say start riding AROUND the drops.
> 
> As for your question, Trek ZX aluminum is 6061 T6 alloy. It is quite strong and durable. The SL and SLR are also 6000 series alloys. The ZR9000 is also a 6000 series with Zirconium "a hardening agent" according to Trek, that supposedly makes the frame stiffer. The ZX, SL, SLR, and ZX 9000 frames all use butted tubes and make for some pretty nice frames.
> 
> Good Dirt


Im not usually one to dispense cautionary advice, but at this point, if you're not totally strapped for cash, replce your frame. Really, the b9ke doesn't owe you anyhting at this point. While you will probably will have no problems getting a replacement if the frame breaks, you may have a problem getting a new set of teeth or collarbone.

I have broken numerous frames (all cromoly) and most of them broke in some low-impact way. My friend, however, broke an old cannondale where the headtube snapped clean off while he was descending. He was not badly hut, but you can see the potential.

Either replace it or go into a much more frequent inspection schedule and discontinue at the least sign of damage.


----------

